# Nikon D7100 Standby or Sleep mode



## Amajed (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi
my D7100 goes into sleep mode or a standby mode after I leave it for like 30 sec.
I use ML-L3 Wireless Remote Control (Infrared), and when I'm away from the camera and did not press the remote for like 30 sec the camera stops and I have to go to the camera to turn it on and reset the remote settings on the menu.

is there a way to disable the standby or sleep mode ? I've looked into the menu and I could not find anything related to it.


Thanks


----------



## Wizard1500 (Aug 17, 2015)

Please read page 238 of the User's Manual.


----------



## Amajed (Aug 17, 2015)

Wizard1500 said:


> Please read page 238 of the User's Manual.


Thanks Wizard1500, that was a perfect answer.

much appreciated


----------

